

RIP Mayor Menino a driving force behind Boston being an innovation hub - thenipper
http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2014/10/30/thomas-menino-boston-longest-serving-mayor-has-died-age/zAuWXQ4ccPJSv7uuW0kcDK/story.html

======
dpieri
He enjoyed being mayor so much, you could say the job really was keeping him
alive. The genuine enjoyment that he got from his job was truly inspirational.

